# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Rhino Rat For a First timer?

## Seru1

I'm trying to put togather a cage for A Rhino Rat snake. I am waiting on my tax return to come in so I can get everything assembled and ready.


Anyone have this species? Anyone know about them? I read what info I could access on The Ratsnake Foundation. But there's not alot there.

I think they are arboreal. So I am wondering how best to put a cage togather with perches. I really love vision cages but I wonder if they are high enough. I was thinking about heating from below so the perch branches would be cooler.

I read they need a 90% Humidity which I have no idea how to achieve and a temp of 78.8F to 87.8F.

Any tips? Anyone got additional info? I need to find a starting point atleast. It figures the 4 Snakes that top my to own list would be hard to find asian ratsnakes!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragoon

I dont have one but like you have been looking into one.  Semi-Arboreal and a tall sterlite tub will work well, the taller vision cage should be ok.  large water dish for soaking and humidity, they like to soak.  some cork tubes or climbing branches will help too.  one UTH heater will give a 90 degree spot and in a normal room temp should keep a tolerable temp.

----------

Seru1 (03-21-2010)

----------


## Dragoon

Also i just found this

http://www.reptilob.de/projects-E/co...oulengeri.html

----------

Seru1 (03-21-2010)

----------


## fishmommy

I love rhino rats.  They are kept a little cooler than you might think.

----------

Seru1 (03-21-2010)

----------


## Seru1

Thanks everyone!

My cages are currently temping out from around 80 to the low 70's and I think I am gonna go with PVC for climbing since it is so easy to disinfect.

----------


## Faolan

I've seen them in zoos, but never in collections. I think they aren't in the pet trade, and if you do find one i would not recommend getting it since it will most likely have been illegally exported, and be in very poor condition.

----------


## toyota89

? Lots of people own them. Bhb has some. Saw some at the white plains show.

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------

sorazme (03-22-2013)

----------


## notmyfault

> I've seen them in zoos, but never in collections. I think they aren't in the pet trade, and if you do find one i would not recommend getting it since it will most likely have been illegally exported, and be in very poor condition.


I've seen them on some Snake bytes episodes, apparently Brian does breed them.

To the OP. You could inquire with BHB, if you're really looking to get one CBB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## toyota89

Here's the one I saw at the show.

Sent from my Droid RAZR M using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Timothy

I just purchased a CB adult proven pair. Their around in captivity, even up here in canada.

----------


## liv

> I just purchased a CB adult proven pair. Their around in captivity, even up here in canada.


From PCPC? I was close to grabbing 'em as well!

----------


## Timothy

Yup from port credit. I'm glad I grabbed them.

----------


## Xaila

They are in the pet trade, I just don't think a whole lot of people are working with them.  I'm waiting to see what the 2013 season brings...  I REALLY love these guys and I hope things work out so I can get one at some point.

I believe these were the guys that had them in White Plains btw - http://www.harrisinwonderland.com/av...ilsnakes.shtml

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> From PCPC? I was close to grabbing 'em as well!


Exclusive snakes in Bramton breeds them every year as well. And a friend of mine from the area produced some this year as well. He held the 2 he produced back but they are around if your interested in them.  :Smile:

----------


## snakeman13

> From PCPC? I was close to grabbing 'em as well!


_ missed them by an hour!!_

----------


## Timothy

My pair has been breeding like crazy the past month so hopefully we get some healthy eggs. To answer the OP's question, I keep my pair in a divided 4x2x2 giving them 2x2x2' each. I have a humid hide in each and multiple climbing branch's. I use heat tape on the bottom giving them a hot spot of 85. They each also have a large ceramic water bowl as they do really love soaking. I read somewhere that if you keep their entire enclosure to moist they can develop a skin condition. The way I avoid this is keep their enclosure dry but have a humid hide and large water dish. Mine have been shedding perfectly, they know when they need moisture so they just soak.

----------

